# Need some advice



## GATOR240 (Apr 5, 2020)

My wife put a chuckie in the SV Friday night at 5:15,  following 

 Bearcarver
 method.  Fast forward to tonight, I was just getting the Weber fired up to give it a good sear when my wife came out and said that her dad (86 yrs old) had fallen and possibly broke his wrist (hopefully that's all that happened to him). My wife and brother-in-law took him to the local hospital E.R.  Once the hospital had all of his info, they made my wife and brother-in-law go to the parking lot (I totally understand why).  Now to the question - I really don't care right now  if this gets eaten or not tonight and I'm not sure if my wife will be, when she gets home.  What would anyone suggest on doing with this so that it will still be edible after I vac seal it. Right now I plan to keep SV'ing it and keep the Weber going,  until  I hear something from her (I'm guessing information is going to be really, really hard to come by when you are waiting in the parking lot).

Thanks in advance...


----------



## zsmoking (Apr 5, 2020)

I would stick with your plan of leaving it in the sous vide until you get an update from your wife, but from there if you won't be eating tonight I would throw the chuck roast in the sous vide bag in an ice bath and then in the refrigerator, and then do the sear step another day. Unless you're a lot quicker on the sear than I'm able to when you sear it, it will warm up enough to be ready to eat.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 5, 2020)

1. After 48 hours, another 5 or 6 are not going to hurt.  If you have hard water now would be the time to put some vinegar in the bath to clean your circulator while finishing the roast.
2.  Ice shock the roast, then refrigerate. You'll have a couple of days to bring the internal back to 110° or so and do your sear.

EDIT - Was tending some ribs and didn't see that*
Z
 zsmoking
* had posted the same thing.


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you @zmoking and 

 thirdeye
 .  The wife came home a little while ago and her dad was discharged with 2 fractures in his wrist and doing well.  The meal went on as planned  and was excellent. Will post pics in the next day or so...... I was very surprised he was in and out as quick as he was (from past experience).  Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 5, 2020)

Glad it was minor injuries Denny.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2020)

GATOR240
  Yeah , glad he got out fast . Most likely they didn't want him  to be around  any chance of getting something else . 
Just something I do , I'll do the meat for the time it takes to get cooked to tender . I'll pull it and ice bath , just like sausage to get it cooled down fast .  In the fridge over night , next day  I re heat the water and put it back in for a couple hours .  Comes out as good or better , and easier to plan meal time .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi Denny,
I'm glad Her Dad wasn't hurt worse than that.
Falling at that age can really be a terrible thing!!!
All of the above suggestions were good, but it sounds like you lucked out and got away with the easiest.
Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 6, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Glad it was minor injuries Denny.


Thanks Adam.


chopsaw said:


> GATOR240
> Yeah , glad he got out fast . Most likely they didn't want him  to be around  any chance of getting something else .
> Just something I do , I'll do the meat for the time it takes to get cooked to tender . I'll pull it and ice bath , just like sausage to get it cooled down fast .  In the fridge over night , next day  I re heat the water and put it back in for a couple hours .  Comes out as good or better , and easier to plan meal time .


Thanks for the advise Chop, I'll have to remember that.


Bearcarver said:


> Hi Denny,
> I'm glad Her Dad wasn't hurt worse than that.
> Falling at that age can really be a terrible thing!!!
> All of the above suggestions were good, but it sounds like you lucked out and got away with the easiest.
> ...


Thanks John.  You are definitely right about falling at that age. I didn't expect that quick of a turnaround at the hospital. All in all everything turned out well.


----------

